# Joint Ops



## FNG_tracker (Sep 10, 2008)

Just putting it out there...I would like to conduct some Joint Operations with the IDF



http://www.break.com/usercontent/2007/5/IDF-girls-288452.html


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Technically, I think what you want is "combined" ops, which I think is not only doctrinally correct, but a more appropo innuengo ;)


----------



## whiterose (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's more motivation to conduct "combined ops" with the IDF:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbrvJr6pgn4"]YouTube - Women Warriors of the IDF[/ame]


----------



## FNG_tracker (Sep 11, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Technically, I think what you want is "combined" ops, which I think is not only doctrinally correct, but a more appropo innuengo ;)



I stand corrected..."combined" ops it is then..


----------

